# Grafikkarte kaputt oder Einstellungssache?



## Jukkales (17. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

Eine sehr gute Freundin von mir hat ein Problem mit ihrem Rechner. Undzwar sind unter Texten oder Desktopsymbolen immer schwarze strice oder icons werden zerlegt. Ich habe ihr einen neuen Grafiktreiber gegeben aber dies hat nichts gebracht. Es ist alles wie vorher.







  <- ein kleines bild wie ich das meine

Ich hab mir das überlegt aber ich wüsste nicht woran das liegen kann. Daher die frage, kann ein Kleiner defekt an der Grafikkarte soetwas auslösen?


----------



## Dr Dau (17. Mai 2006)

Hallo!

Mögliche Ursachen gibt es viele.
Ich würde erstmal einen anderen Monitor inkl. anderem Monitorkabel ausprobieren.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## JuRrAsStOiL (21. Mai 2006)

Hmm... ich schätze mal nicht das es am Monitor liegt, ansonsten würde man das ja nicht auf dem Screenshot sehen 

Wechsel mal die Graka. Solche kleinen Dinge sind manchmal Anzeichen für eine verreckende Karte.
Was hat sie denn für ein System? AGP-Karten die nur für Office und Internet sind bekommste ja schon für ein paar Euro, bei Highend Grafikkarten ist der Verlust natürlich schlimmer . Tausch sie aber erst mal, wenn du noch eine rumfliegen hast, bevor du/ihr ne neue kauft.


----------



## MC-René (26. Mai 2006)

Beachte, dass High-End GraKa's i.d.R. einen seperaten Stromanschluss haben.

Ohnen den bringts sie's nicht... und es können solche Fehler auftauchen...!

Wäre ne Möglichkeit...

Oder mal den AGP-Speed runterschrauben (BIOS) bzw. Einstellungen überprüfen!


----------

